# 1 Unlevel top and 3 warped fences



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

congratulations on the saw - the cast iron defect does sound strange, but as you can see Rikon backs up their machines with good customer service - thats what I like about them (well - that and their tools…lol). I take it you measured for square with a dialed in instrument placed on the cast iron top (and not the plastic throat insert).

you can use the extra CI top as an aux table… a memorabilia so to speak.

for the guides I use a small piece of paper - I place the paper between the guide and blade, and lock the guide when it just touches the paper - take the paper out, and the guide is exactly where it needs to be.

I assume that you had the blade tensioned properly for all these tests/alignments too. thats another thing to keep an eye for.

good luck, and enjoy your new machine - it does wonders once dialed in.


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

When I first saw the error with my engineers square I removed the plastic insert and used metal sandpaper on the edges of the opening because they were still a little rough. That was an improvement but still not square on both sides of the blade.

Also my top, rear, guide bearing is impossible to adjust with my fingers. I have to use pliers to turn the knob. I need to ask the tech guys about that too.

Blade tensioning is one thing I'm not skilled at for sure. According to the scale in the bandsaw I'm ok but I've read that those can vary wildly and be way off.


----------



## peruturner (Mar 12, 2009)

Well you could use the extra table as a router table,just make some legs for it and you will have one hell of a table,that what I would do,my2cents


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*woodplay* - for blade tensioning, I think this is the culprit of this saw - the tensioning indicator on mine was bent completely out of the way - I took it off (Rikon gave me a replacement - but I never put it on). the way it was designed , is somewhat in a iffy place… I check tension with my finger - trying to bend the blade at the throat insert area, and getting a 1/4" deflection is considered proper tension.

seems like your CI table had a defect in it then… strange, but these things happen - and when they do - it's good to have good service that can back you up in time of need.

*peruturner* - I was going to suggest a router table (on the smaller size…) but if the top is not flat - than I wouldn't want to use it for anything that relies on precision, especially when there are sharp bits spinning at 22Krpm involved.


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

A router table is not a bad idea but it would be a little short on length but great on depth. If I used it for anything else I'd tap some more holes on the underside and fabricate a heavy duty leveling bar to pull this thing into alignment.
thanks guys


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

is this the one thats rebranded as the craftsman professional series 14"?

anyway, did you put a straightedge across the table as well? it seems like such a weird problem for the table to be bowed…


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

This is the Rikon 14inch deluxe bandsaw. The table isn't really bowed as much as twisted. There's a cut halfway through the top so that you can remove the blade. At the end of the table, at this line, there is a leveling bar that should pull the two sides level. Mine is not level on both sides after tightening the leveling bar.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I'd second the router table idea. I have this saw as well. On the side of the cast iron table there are mounting holes that you could use to mount and extension table to make it more suitable for routing as you stated it is undersized for your needs.

I would definitely suggest using the holes to mount an outfeed table for the Rikon. I have some pics posted in my projects for what I did with it. I also used the outfeed table as a small router table for a cheap laminate trimmer. I leave a flush trim bit in it at all times. Since it is bearing guided and takes light cuts, no fence or big router needed.

Check out Dick's mod's to the dust collection. He did a review. I followed what he did and found it made a difference.

The bearings are a pain, but are true once set. The light would never stay in the same place as well in many positions. It also uses a seperate plug. Not a huge thing, but an outlet wasted. The light and hood seemed too heavy for the support arm. Other than that, I have no complaints. Love it. Wish I got your 15% though. I got mine local, which is the reason I ended up opting for that over the Grizzly Deluxe. Sounds like we had the same short list in mind


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's a picture of the bow in the fence. You can see the light shining through on the top and bottom. Not much but more than enough.

From Drop Box


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

whatever man, for $700+ (on sale) you should get square. for ~$20 you can buy some 80/20 stock that's square, and there's no reason your purchase should be that flawed. they owe you one.

btw, *i* would consider something like this "top of the line!"

and thanks for the continued updates.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 8, 2009)

I have the same saw, and after Purplev helped me out bit, I find the saw to be well worth the money. Good luck.


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

Here is my 3 fence from Rikon. Am I being too picky about this or should a person get a better fence than this along with their $800 saw?


> ? Granted this one is better than the others because it's concave rather than convex and a piece of wood taller than the fence would span the problem area. But a piece of wood that's half the height of the fence wouldn't be so lucky. Once again. Is wanting a flat fence asking too much


 I'm starting to think I'm crazy.

From fence


From fence


From fence


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

thats the sort of thing that i have on my $150 craftsman TS. you *should* expect better. jeesh. that blows.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

From the Rikon web-site:
"RIKON's ISO9001 certified factory is located in Qingdao, China."

Their problem is obvious: they are trying to resolve quality control problems from 1/2 world away! I also question Rod's assesment of the problem: from your pictures, it looks as though the fence just wasn't cut straight in the first place! Without actually inspecting the parts myself, it is tough to say, however.

And, no, I don't think it is too much to ask that a $700 tool have these issues resolved. I hear so much today about Chinese manufacturing being cheaper than American. I suspect if they only demanded the same quality they accept from China, then any American manufacturer could do it just as cheaply.


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know I'm not crazy guys. This bandsaw is really starting to bum me out.


----------



## MitchH (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Rick,

Just wondering if you ever got things straightened out with Rikon?


----------



## Praki (Jun 17, 2007)

I am considering buying this bandsaw, but after reading your review, I am a bit nervous. Did you get this problem resolved to your satisfaction?


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

I purchased my 14" Rikon about a year ago and the table and fence is dead flat. I could not be happier with it. That's too bad about your band saw. The QA inspector was absent the day your saw rolled off the production line. Hope everything works out.


----------



## JimE (Dec 18, 2008)

I have been looking for a new band saw and decided to see what your opinion about Rikon is. After reading your post it doesn't sound too good. I too was a victim of their junk. I purchased the Rikon 6 inch jointer from Woodcraft a few years ago and had trouble with it from the start. I couldn't get the infeed/outfeed tables flat no matter what I tried. The fence was warped just as bad as the one in your photo. At least they sent you a couple replacements even though they were junk too. It was more than I got. I didn't get any response from that company. I practically gave it away. I bought a Grizzly 8 inch jointer and have no regrets. You couldn't give me any of Rikon's crap.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

i would up grade the fence to something else or mabe build one. Don't get me wrong you should get better i hope i do cuz i'm getting the same 14" bandsaw from rikon too. If i go through this too i'll just build one if everything else if flat.


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Jim. I don't know what their problem is with their fences. Ultimately, I did not get my issue resolved. I now own a total of 4 fences for this bandsaw and I'm sticking with the best one. After all I do mostly rough work with the bandsaw. It still doesn't make me feel good about the company though. 
After receiving the 2rd fence I asked if anyone was checking these fences before sending them to me. I talked to a guy who said he would personally check the next one before sending it. I received it and it wasn't dead flat. I called back and asked why he sent me another bad fence and asked how he checked the fence. He said that he puts the fence face down on a flat surface and if it has suction then it must be flat. I couldn't believe what I just heard. He then proceeded to convince me that the deviation I'm showing in the pictures above wasn't that bad and claimed I was "railroading" them for posting these reviews and the pictures above.

All I wanted was a flat fence which I don't think is that hard to make. Rikon if you can't make 1 in 4 fences flat, you shouldn't claim to have flat fences. Also, if you don't want bad reviews then don't send a customer inaccurate and/or poor quality parts again and again. I've written many other glowing reviews on here for products that deserve it. Other than my fence, table top issues and guide issues the bandsaw has worked fine. Hopefully they've made a few manufacturing corrections since I purchased mine.


----------

